# Pendulum video



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yru3Tq0ZlZA

Lee from Australia does a great job of showing and demonstrating his method of pendulum casting. Well worth a look as he talks you thru the different movements in the cast.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Awesome video. Now I've got some new techniques to practice!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Yep, I like that one. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Reminds me of swinging a ball bat.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Lee Andrews is one of Australias top casters and for that matter one of the best in the world. He and Scott Selby pioneered the Aussie three step style.

This video was in response to a thread I started with some technical questions about the high swing cast.

Got some really good stuff... 

Tommy


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Lee wrote one of the best explanations of the cast I have ever read. I liked it so much I printed it and read it every so ofen and always before practice. Here it is...


The question I stated to Jeremy was simple. 


Quote: 
What is so special about this cast ?????? 



the answer is nothing, he said that the sinker did the same arc as it always did, this is the whole point. If you can swing the sinker as it's meant to be swung then everything else is just cream pie. So long as the sinker goes in its correct path you can do what ever you like, it doesnt matter. If you dont know how to swing a sinker then your casting world is full of shit. 

OK 

No.1 To cast a long way you need to be able to swing the led, to rotate in relation to the led position in time and space and to hit the led with all the strength you have.. 

So one thing I learned from all the different styles I have done , a thing of paramount importance is to "swing the led". It is the first step in the learning of pendulum casting and a thing that most people don’t master till they have to. I can’t stress how important this , the most elementary of things, is. Your whole cast revolves around this one, overly neglected thing, with out it a cast is not a work of beautifully constructed body mechanics, but merely a thump. I humbly believe that no one can cast a long way if they can’t control a sinker from the point of the out swing, to guide it through its arc with a gentle hand, feeling it every centimeter of its travel. This is a skill you haven’t developed yet Jeremy and I think it’s high time you did, you need to stop chasing distance as its like chasing a rabbit through the bush and learn that distance is nothing more than a by product. Swing the led up and out guide it around, learn to swing the led right beside your ankle with out it jumping or altering its arc, never allow the led to lessen the pressure on the rod, learn to speed it up at will and slow it down at will, close your eyes and just feel the led and the rod (Have you not noticed that I put my head down and close my eyes when I cast With something that relies mostly on feel why would you not?? Your eyes aren’t going to give any use full information as you cast because the business end is behind you any way)., spin around on the field never letting the sinker go, use your arms to swing the led not your body rocking as this is the absolute worst thing you can do, swing a high swing then swing a flat swing, swing an in between swing the back swing close to your body swing it far away from your body, swing it in every conceivable combination till you know......... how to swing, at the moment you just put it up there?/ some where in, no mans land where its not felt or known about by you and when you turn it rockets to the ground. When you miss the ground you either have the sinker far inside the tip so is misses the ground or its out side the tip and causes you to hit the rod early 
and the rod ends up at 90 degrees to the ground and the led goes no where. I have seen you do this litteraly HUNDREDS OF TIMES, 400 would be a close estimate. The real question is what are you prepared to do to cast big distance??? Are you willing to do what is needed or do you think you can battle it out on your own?? 

Feel the rod! 

Hold the rod butt with your upper hand, the fulcrum point, swing the rod one handed, see what the butt of the rod is doing in its movement, move through your cast one handed, watch its natural movement around you, how the butt pushes away from youon the back swing, how the bottom of the rod but stays down low till just before the hit as you turn, how it wants to level out late in the cast, how when you go through your hit the rod squares off across your target and when you stop your hit the rod butt continues an arc towards your right arm pit, this is the rod talking to you telling you what you need to do, listen to it. Don’t make it do what you think it should do. 

When all the hard work is done you need to let the rod do its work, for it to unload it needs to unload off of something, that something needs to be stable and stationary, the rod needs to point to the right side of the target so the sinker can swing around it, out wide and catch the tip, you need to feel the spool pull tight under your thumb and the leader stretch, this is the spool talking to you telling you its time to let go, if your rod tip points towards the target or across the target the sinker can never catch the tip unless you cast hard left, if not, you have just wasted your whole cast. You let go and the rod tip whips across adding speed to the spool and not the led, you snap off, simple as that. 

Go back to basics and hear what your gear is saying to you, so you can become a unit, not master and slave.IMHO
_________________
Stand and breathe, shut down and descend into calm. Swing the led out, simple, peaceful. Swing the led back, begin to feel, it rises from deep inside, you smile. The led is orbiting your intent, you step the spark ignites and you unleash the beast within.


----------



## beachman (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank you Barty -- Great reading.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Yep, I like that one. Thanks for the link!


 Yea but it still don't beat the RR ******* cast. LOL:fishing: :beer:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

seajay said:


> Yea but it still don't beat the RR ******* cast. LOL:fishing: :beer:


That cast is offically "retired"


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> That cast is offically "retired"


No it's not... It throws a mud hook VERY well and doesn't kill anyone on the pier...Also, when I have the urge to break a rod, I'll use it...


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

*High swinging*

Now then, just what is this high swing style?

The object of the exercise is to get the sinker away from you in the greatest arc possible, This is where the initial momentum is gained.

Let the rod go down parallel to the ground on the out swing and LIFT the rod to make the sinker return almost along the trajectory it took on the out swing then stopped the rod dead as the lead starts to climb. Many find it hard to believe just how much power this simple act generates but this is just the start of the power build up and as yet you have not used any body movement need later in the cast.

And here is where I think many miss the point. On the back swing the sinker has to climb up against a stationary rod, BUT, before the sinker gets too high you start to turn into the cast. By leaving your arms behind and only using body rotation you leave all your arm movement available for making the hit much later in the cast when the sinker had reached the point when it can be powered away with very little effort.

By rolling the lead outside the rod tip you harness incredible circumferential forces which the lead soaks up like a sponge for use later in the cast when most needed.

Next objective is to get the lead as low to the ground as possible. The reason being that you want the lead below the rod tip when you start putting the power in.

As an aside, when on form people would often say I had hit the ground. Wrong! My lead was so close to the grass that for the first couple of casts of the day what they were seeing was the sinker blowing the dew off the grass! That’s how low the lead wants to be.

Many years later I finally discovered why all my best casts seemed so effortless. And here comes the controversial bit, I believe that on those bog casts my sinker was in FRONT of the rod.

There comes a time when the sinker has to change position and go from being pulled by the line to pulling the line itself.

I have a photograph that I scanned from a SA mag. I was casting at Weybourne in Norfolk for a review on the Daiwa Interline surf rods and Tom the photographer had positioned me so I had a natural sunburst between my legs, also illuminating the line and sinker. He had caught the sinker in a position I had never seen before or since.

I spent weeks mulling over the photograph and by chance found another picture which showed the lead actually changing direction from being pulled to being the puller. I was casting a cheap fixed-spool set up for a shoot and it was as clear as day with a big loop of line behind the sinker. Sadly I no longer have that photograph as I threw out six years of mags when we last moved house.

This style of casting has to be millisecond perfect and only through time and practice was I able to get to a point where I could perform without having to think about it. On the way to the oche I simply went into auto-pilot. My way incidentally of overcoming nerves. Again, I was very lucky in-so-far-as I got the shakes just like everyone else. With me it was different, I started shaking only when the lead hit the ground!

BB


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

BB, Some body found that pic ..I saw it over on Kieths board...Very interesting dynamic perspective. That has been talked about before But is a little beyond my skill level. I respect the masters and all thier wisdom. HOWEVER.. Each one has his own style and each one hits BIG numbers with different dynamics,so, Is there ONE RIGHT WAY,period? or does one look at the variables and just keep practicing solid technique until he "finds his cast"  I personally have come to believe the later. Just a point of example...Tiger Woods and Phil Mickleson have totally diferent golf swings,But both can hit over 300yd drives accuartely. Same goes for Danny Moeskopps,Tommy Farmer,Yourself and others..See what I'm sayin'


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Agree entirely Barty, but there has been a lot of interest in my high swing style and I wrote this to try and explain what I did and how I got there.

Bottom line, you have to build your own unique style, only then will it work for you. 

Hoping to get over in November, meet you and the guys on the sod farm.........................

BB


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Black Beard said:


> Agree entirely Barty, but there has been a lot of interest in my high swing style and I wrote this to try and explain what I did and how I got there.
> 
> Bottom line, you have to build your own unique style, only then will it work for you.
> 
> ...


I'm lookin forward to another thrashing  :beer:


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Black Beard said:


> Agree entirely Barty, but there has been a lot of interest in my high swing style and I wrote this to try and explain what I did and how I got there.
> 
> Bottom line, you have to build your own unique style, only then will it work for you.
> 
> ...


I see style as being very personal. It is not something you find or practice. In fact, less is more. Your style is an extension of your natural gate and body movements. The way you walk, run, throw, step, swing and turn contribute to your personal style. Your casting style began when you took your first baby step. That is why no two casters ever cast the same even when they apply the same fundamentals. Other factors include your physical body type, age, reflexes and flexibility. Simply put; once a person has a grasp of the dynamics and physics of accelerating the sinker, the casting style will evolve on its own. When Tiger Woods changed his swing, his style remained uniquely "Tiger." The goal is to get the sinker in position, cause it to accelerate, and then to release the energy that you have been storing in the rod during the first portion of the cast. 

But I could be wrong. I was wrong once before


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

LongRanger said:


> I see style as being very personal. It is not something you find or practice. In fact, less is more. Your style is an extension of your natural gate and body movements. The way you walk, run, throw, step, swing and turn contribute to your personal style. Your casting style began when you took your first baby step. That is why no two casters ever cast the same even when they apply the same fundamentals. Other factors include your physical body type, age, reflexes and flexibility. Simply put; once a person has a grasp of the dynamics and physics of accelerating the sinker, the casting style will evolve on its own. The goal is to get the sinker in position, cause it to accelerate, and then to release the energy that you have been storing in the rod during the first portion of the cast.
> 
> But I could be wrong. I was wrong once before


You should get a job as a casting instructor. Best casting advice that's ever been posted on P&S....


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Post Pendelum Lessons Fishing*

Neil, after crawling off the sod field, let's go wash the grass stains off your sandals. Like some of your past trips, you have an amazing talent for timing your trip with the height of the Pompano run.

Unlike a couple years back during the Spring run, we won't get caught in a cold rain storm which reminds you so much of home.

Lots of us Florida folks look forward to your visits.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Folks,

This is some good stuff. This is the type of discussion and exchange that keeps a board ALIVE. Thanks for some excellent points. I'm trying to soak it all up.

LarryB


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Sea Level said:


> Neil, after crawling off the sod field, let's go wash the grass stains off your sandals. Like some of your past trips, you have an amazing talent for timing your trip with the height of the Pompano run.
> 
> Unlike a couple years back during the Spring run, we won't get caught in a cold rain storm which reminds you so much of home.
> 
> Lots of us Florida folks look forward to your visits.


Hey Jeff, last year was not so good!!!!!

Anyho, would love to spend time with you again, but not in the rain at Ponce!!!

I read your post on the other board, great idea and if you need any help in November give me a holler.

Will confirm dates soon

Good luck - BB


----------

